# So..... I sold nearly all my guns......



## Bypass (May 12, 2016)

And bought a boat. I still have my NFA stuff since it is not easy to sell.
But here's the boat. I couldn't be happier.

I haven't been on in a while. How is everyone doing?


----------



## 8654Maine (May 12, 2016)

Nice boat.  Have fun.


----------



## Bypass (May 12, 2016)

8654Maine said:


> Nice boat.  Have fun.


Thanks man. I am really enjoying it. :)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 12, 2016)

Nice!

Been a while since I've been on the water...lots of new rules I see.  Including a turn signal!?!


----------



## Bypass (May 12, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Nice!
> 
> Been a while since I've been on the water...lots of new rules I see.  Including a turn signal!?!
> 
> View attachment 15471


Hahahahaha, too funny brother. 

That is actually for the trim but I agree it does look like a turn signal and I just use the trim on the throttle. LOL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 12, 2016)

Serious question.  Is that a pedal to use for acceleration, or do you still use a throttle?

Very much like the trolling motor set up, but have you ever used a drift sock?  We use them for Walleye here in Minnesota and when the wind is blowing find them invaluable.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 12, 2016)

Nice boat, how dare you sell off your guns without offering them up here first. 

Have fun with it brother!


----------



## Gunz (May 12, 2016)

Nice bass boat. It'll fly with that 150 Merc. Are the chairs on the casting deck add-ons?


----------



## Brill (May 12, 2016)

Please ditch those chairs.


----------



## Dame (May 12, 2016)




----------



## RackMaster (May 12, 2016)

Nice boat!  It would look nice tied to my dock.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 12, 2016)

I've had boats. The last was a 21' Striper with a walkaround Cuddy Cabin. It had a 5.0 Fuel Injected ,Marine Ford engine with a Volvo stern drive. It had a galley, sink, stove, and slept four, and up to six if you had a couple of kids. I uesd it to fish on Chesapeak Bay, and sometimes offshore to the edge of the Gulf Stream.

When I got the boat, my buddies all said that the two happiest days in a boat owner's life are the day you buy it, and the day you sell it.

Never, never,never loan the boat to somene else to use, even for a day. I did the loan thing for a week, one of the biggest mistakes I ever made.

Enjoy, amigo. Never loan it out!


----------



## Bypass (May 14, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Serious question.  Is that a pedal to use for acceleration, or do you still use a throttle?
> 
> Very much like the trolling motor set up, but have you ever used a drift sock?  We use them for Walleye here in Minnesota and when the wind is blowing find them invaluable.


It had a pedal in it but I had it removed. It scared me. I have never used a drift sock but I am going to look it up right now.


----------



## Bypass (May 14, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Nice boat, how dare you sell off your guns without offering them up here first.
> 
> Have fun with it brother!


I have a bunch of cowboy guns left if y'all are interested. Thank you brother.

2 Super Blackhawk 44 magnum
1 Henry lever action 44 magnum
1 Marlin 45/70


----------



## Bypass (May 14, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Nice bass boat. It'll fly with that 150 Merc. Are the chairs on the casting deck add-ons?


Yeah it will but anything over 35 mph on the water scares me so I don't get over that very often. Yeah me and my dad fish a lot and we like to be comfortable. We are lazy fishermen. :)


----------



## Bypass (May 14, 2016)

Dame said:


>


Good song. :)


----------



## Bypass (May 14, 2016)

lindy said:


> Please ditch those chairs.


No way brother. I just got em. ;^)


----------



## Bypass (May 14, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Nice boat!  It would look nice tied to my dock.


Maybe we can go fishing some time then. :)


----------



## Bypass (May 14, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I've had boats. The last was a 21' Striper with a walkaround Cuddy Cabin. It had a 5.0 Fuel Injected ,Marine Ford engine with a Volvo stern drive. It had a galley, sink, stove, and slept four, and up to six if you had a couple of kids. I uesd it to fish on Chesapeak Bay, and sometimes offshore to the edge of the Gulf Stream.
> 
> When I got the boat, my buddies all said that the two happiest days in a boat owner's life are the day you buy it, and the day you sell it.
> 
> ...


Roger that brother. I won't even let anyone else drive it or use the trolling motor even. There are transducers on the trolling motor that can get broken and logs floating in the lake I fish  {which I have hit in other boats before}. I had rather be upset with myself than mad at a friend or family for making that mistake. I probably wouldn't get mad I would just be sick and disappointed.


----------



## RackMaster (May 14, 2016)

Bypass said:


> Maybe we can go fishing some time then. :)



I'm headed out for some cats tomorrow, in my yard with a cooler of beer.


----------



## Frank S. (May 14, 2016)

@Bypass, I'd wanna know what you think of the Tacoma. Particularly two things: the seating position and the tranny.


----------



## Bypass (May 14, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> @Bypass, I'd wanna know what you think of the Tacoma. Particularly two things: the seating position and the tranny.


Love the tacoma. Great truck I have owned them since I was 18 and will never own another type of truck. Seating is good and the tranny has treated me right so far. Errr that tranny comment doesn't come out right no matter how you word it.


----------



## Bypass (May 14, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> I'm headed out for some cats tomorrow, in my yard with a cooler of beer.


Right on. :)


----------



## macNcheese (May 15, 2016)

Bypass said:


> Love the tacoma. Great truck I have owned them since I was 18 and will never own another type of truck. Seating is good and the tranny has treated me right so far. Errr that tranny comment doesn't come out right no matter how you word it.


Did you have to replace the frame?


----------

